# Broken-hearted donor leaves diamond ring in car



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

BOSTON (Reuters) - Are diamonds really forever? 

An anonymous gift-giver left a $15,000 diamond engagement ring to the owner of an unlocked car in western Massachusetts with a typed note hinting at a broken heart.

"Merry Christmas. Thank you for leaving your car door unlocked. Instead of stealing your car I gave you a present. Hopefully this will land in the hands of someone you love, for my love is gone now. Merry Christmas to you," the note said.

The three-diamond ring with a white-gold band appeared on the seat of the man's car at a train station in Westborough, about 30 miles west of Boston, on December 7, police said. Four days later, the man reported it to police.

"This appears to be random," said Westborough Police Lt. Paul Donnelly. "I think there was a search for a car that was unlocked."

The 37-year-old man decided to keep the ring after a jeweler appraised its value at $15,000, police said. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20051216/od_nm/ring_dc_1


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

That really sucks for dude, but it was a very sweet thing that he did in the end :-D


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

who says its a guy could be a girl too


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

I always leave my car unlocked! I figure if someone wants to break in I'd rather then just get in than break out my windows. There is nothing good to steal so I welcome them in hehehe. Wow I wish that ring giver was in my area


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Lexus said:


> who says its a guy could be a girl too


Usually a girl doesn't buy an engagement ring for a guy if you know what I mean....


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

More and more they do but I mean if the guy proposed and she had the ring she could have left it


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Yeah me too. And if girls are buying engagement rings for guys, how come I don't see guys wearing engagement rings? And what girl would buy a ring like that for a guy? That is a girl's ring...

Edit: Never mind I just re-read your post. Heh heh duuhh. I guess it could be a girl. I don't know any better than you. It just SEEMS like a guy to me lol.

Another edit: I said it is a girl's ring because I saw a picture of it somewhere else.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes a girls ring but maybe she got proposed to and decided he wasnt for her, thats what Im getting at. She left the ring... either way doesnt matter


----------

